# QSI Gwire Receivers



## Boston Maine Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

Please advise if anyone has or knows where to find a few Gwire receivers!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry... There is a line...please enter at the rear...
No annoucement date for replacement gwires for us dedicated QSI operators..
In future history...

Dirk
DMSRy.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Tam Valley Depot makes a receiver that will work as a replacement for the G-wire receiver. It's their *DRS1-HiPower receiver*. It's rated at 3 amps continuous/5 amps peak. Unlike the G-wire that integrates into the Titan via the ribbon wire connector, the DRS1 is a receiver that outputs a generic DCC command signal which you would connect to the track inputs of the Titan. With this, you do not turn on the Airwire compatibility of the Titan, you run it as a normal DCC decoder. 

The DRS1 is compatible with Airwire transmitters on channel 16. Unfortunately, the G-wire transmitter only goes up to channel 8, so if you were using that with your QSI/G-wire receiver, you'll have to buy a new transmitter. 

I put one combined with a QSI Titan in a USA Trains NW-2 this past Spring for a loco I did for my dad's railroad. He's got some pretty extreme grades on his line, and the pairing worked great for hours at a time. Programming works very well with the Airwire T-5000 throttle. Range is as good as any other Airwire receiver I've used. I've since paired the DRS-1 with a Soundtraxx 4-amp Econami in my Bachmann K-27 with equally good results. I also used their "standard" low-current receiver with a 1-amp TCS decoder in an LGB Porter, likewise without issue. (Alas, the TCS decoder went south, so it's being repaired--no fault of the receiver, though.) 

If you really wanted/needed to run on channels other than Airwire channel 16, you can use an Airwire Convertr. By itself, it's good to 2.5 amps. Tam Valley Depot makes a booster that you can hook up to the Convertr, which gives you the same 3 amp continuous/5 amp peak as their receiver. The booster is a fairly big footprint, but if you've got the space and need the lower frequencies, it also works well. I used that combination in a box car installation I did, where I've got batteries, receiver, and booster all in the box car, with a 2-wire pigtail coming out of the front. That's a standard DCC signal which can then be plugged into any DCC-equipped locomotive via the track inputs. 

As much as I'd like to see the G-wire return, it's clearly not a priority for QSI, nor do they have any interest in responding to inquiries as to its availability. So, my money's going elsewhere, and in the process, opening up a whole new spectrum of new decoders I can now play with! 

Good times!

Later,

K


----------



## Fern Creek & Western (Mar 15, 2016)

*Convertr with Booster*

Hi East Broad Top,
You mentioned the fact that you could hook a Tam Valley Booster up to the Airwire Convrtr to give it the same rating as the DSR1. Do you have a part number for that booster as I am interested in doing this type of conversion in a box car.
Thanks,
Trevor


----------



## josephunh (Mar 27, 2013)

I talked to QSI at the Amherst show and they showed me their new prototype GWire boards. I asked so when are they going to be out and while he was hoping for end of march or beginning of April he did not want to specify a date because the board manufacturer could always be delayed.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Trevor, the booster can be found *at this link*. You use the same battery to feed both the Convertr and Booster, and run the output of the Convertr into the input of the Booster, then the output of the Booster to the DCC decoder.

Joseph, that's great news! We'll continue to wait, but at least there's a prototype to see. That's better than where we were a few months ago.

Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, just sold mine to Mike R.

Email Josh or post on the QSI site and see when they will be released, should be any time, the board is not complex.

And Kevin, it is unfair for you to comment it was not a priority for QSI, the problem was that the chip manfacturer stopped making that chip, and the replacement new version was delayed, and then it had problems and they made a new version. It is NOT QSI who makes the missing chip... BUT YOU KNOW THIS.

Greg


----------



## Fern Creek & Western (Mar 15, 2016)

Ok thank you. So I assume you would need to buy a power jack to screw terminal adapter so you can power the booster directly from the battery, correct?

Trevor


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

You can use a coaxial plug (size M if I recall, but don't quote me) to supply power to the booster. I suppose you could also de-solder the coaxial socket and wire things directly as well. I just used a plug.

Later,

K


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just got an email from. Josh the new boards are in and undergoing QC. Should be available in two weeks. Jack


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

bdp3wsy said:


> Just got an email from. Josh the new boards are in and undergoing QC. Should be available in two weeks. Jack


Not months or years, but weeks? They keep using that word but I do not think they know what it means. But I really like Josh, and I love the product, so I'm glad to hear it should be available again... someday!


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just talked to Josh today. To many units under testing QC had problems so he is ha them reprogrammed. About two more weeks. Jack


----------

